# best youth model shotgun for Deer?



## Supersnagger (Mar 30, 2009)

My son has a 20 gauge HR Topper Classic that he is very good a killing squirrels and pheasants with, but when it come to deer he is terrible. He even struggles with close shots (30yds) standing. I am looking for advice on purchasing a new/used rifled shotgun for him with scope. He is 10 yrs old 90 pounds, thanks for the help


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

The mossberg bantam is a pretty good little youth gun and the way the stock is shimmed it will easily grow with him. Will even be able to switch to a full size stock when the time comes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

20 ga, H&R slugster with a Bushnell TRS-25 red dot. The Bushnell was $100. There are less expensive red dots but this one had very good reviews.

I just set one up for my DIL and I am very impressed with the gun and the sight.

The Bushnell is small and works great for what I wanted. She was having trouble getting the eye relief thing down well on a scope. She can shoot both eyes open with the red dot and it has unlimited eye relief and is very bright even on medium settings. 

Shot it for the first time this week and it was shooting 1", 3 shot groups at 50 yards. Just put the dot on the target.

We will be shooting at 100 yds this week to see how it performs. It has a 3minute of angle dot size so I expect 3-4" groups at 100, plenty good enough group and power to kill any deer


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I have three kids (7,9,11) and have had them all actively shooting since age six. The most important thing is to find a gun that "fits" appropriately for kids that age. Most 10 yr olds will have a LOP 12" or less so even most youth models will be too big. Given the child's size you describe, I don't think I would recommend any shotgun at that size for deer. Even a 20 guage has pretty stiff recoil with slugs and you are likely to just cause poor shooting habits and flinching by having them use one. Mossberg does make the mini bantam in 410 and 20 ga that goes from 11in LOP on up so you can certainly find one that fits but I would recommend going with a muzzleloader. My oldest has taken 5 deer so far with his and he can shoot it all day long without recoil issues. We simply load it down with 44 mag bullets in a sabot with 50-75 gns of pyrodex.(He is now at 70 gns but started at age 8 with 50 gns) It is balistically superior to the 410, more accurate that any 20 ga, and has no recoil issues for more accurate shots. Trust me, fit, accuracy, and good shooting form will be much more important to success than bullet energy in the short run.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

My son took 2 deer last year with my Savage 220 20 GA slug gun.

They make a youth model:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/884/products_id/71931

You could get a full size stock once they get older.

Super accurate, adj. accu trigger, & you can shoot lighter 2 3/4 sabots for less recoil.

Maybe I'll get to use mine this year since he got his own 535 Mossberg 3 barrel combo last spring.


----------



## Supersnagger (Mar 30, 2009)

He shared the purchase price for a Mossberg 500 Bantam, he is getting more accurate with it and loves it. Hope he can bring down a deer this year with it. I am very interested in the comments regarding a Muzzelloader. I will be looking into one for sure, thanks for the imput from all


----------



## Supersnagger (Mar 30, 2009)

Son got a nice nine pt on Friday, one shot through the heart! don't know if it was the difference in guns or confidence, or just luck. I do know one thing he loves his new gun. Changed out the barrels and looking for squirrels and crows now, thanks again for the input from everyone


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2010)

them savage 220 slug guns are tack drivers


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with the muzzleloader over the shotgun. My son has taken three deer ( 2 bucks and a doe) with his. His first buck was shot at 165 yds. He shoots it year round at targets. Recoil is manageable and it forces him to take one good shot at the deer. Also very safe. I don't have to ask if he put the safe back on when he takes a shot. With the new muzzleloaders, bullets, powder combinations these guns are very accurate and definitely worth looking at.


----------

